# First Scan



## tipusnr (Jun 15, 2004)

The file Cherry Pit II was my first attempt at scanning a pen on my flat bed scanner.  The detail is definitely better but the color is really different.  The metal parts of the pen should be gold but my Adobe Photoshop wouldn't correct it to that and my color vision made this the best I could do.

I'll keep at it.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />The file Cherry Pit II was my first attempt at scanning a pen on my flat bed scanner.  The detail is definitely better but the color is really different.  The metal parts of the pen should be gold but my Adobe Photoshop wouldn't correct it to that and my color vision made this the best I could do.
> 
> I'll keep at it.



  I actually think the scan turned out pretty well; much better than mine. I am not sure I like the shape of the pen though. I have looked at your works, and the exotic shapes you do work well. This one...I don't know. Many people could say the same of some of my designs, so don't let me stop you. If you like it, that is good enough for me. []


----------



## tipusnr (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Tim,

The shape started more "exotic" however I was making this for a gentleman with some missing fingers who carries the pen in his shirt pocket.

I was trying to make sure the clip worked easily (not sure that was fully successful)and that the pen was "balanced".  To be honest, I'm not entirely happy with the final shape myself.

Was also trying to get more comfortable with some smaller HSS tools I have for penturning and that limited my design confidence as the full sized tools seem easier to control - even for detail work.

This is not an apology as long as my friend likes the pen (my wife does).  It meets my main goals in that it 1) works, 2) is unique, and 3) keeps me out of the recliner!

P.S. My kids are getting me a hammock for Father's Day.  That way the sawdust can fall through the netting when I lay down!!!


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Thanks Tim,
> 
> The shape started more "exotic" however I was making this for a gentleman with some missing fingers who carries the pen in his shirt pocket.



  Aahhh, I like it much better now that there is an explanation. I have seen people design special pen shapes for arthritic hands, that at first glance seemed pretty far out. Once I read their explanation, I thought "cool idea". So now, having read your reason behind the design, I can say "very good design". []


----------

